
Mapping Spinoza's Ethics - gone35
http://ethica.bc.edu/#/visualization
======
rosser
I remember now wanting to create such a thing when I read the Ethics as a
philosophy undergrad in the 90s, but lacking the tooling, time, or talent to
do so. This is far more involved and better done than what I had imagined, or
could have achieved.

To the creators, thank you so much for your work!

